
NSO, Israel’s billion-dollar spyware giant - notmine1337
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/08/19/1006458/nso-spyware-controversy-pegasus-human-rights
======
olliej
It's amazing how profitable it is to sell spyware to countries that have
repeatedly demonstrated a disdain for basic human rights.

------
notmine1337
Just disable Javascript to bypass the paywall ;)

